#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >     (142-144) .. /

## Mohamed

*/ 

*
* "          "

*
*        ( 709  - 1309)               1972                           (5   1995   2000).*

*              (2)        .         (6)   : "     :          ".*

*            Ǻ          ɡ               .*

*   :* 
*142-     ..       .*

*143-              .*

*144-           .*

*  :*
**         ߡ             ǡ          ͡  :     :         .      : "  :    "        ߡ       .*

**       ߡ     :*
*:        ޡ   ɡ                -     -     .*

*:        ߡ        .* 

*       : "             ".*

*    :  (                      (188)) ( ).*

*       ʡ       ߡ          ߡ       : " ɡ   ".*

*                        ѡ     ѡ (              ).*

*                        .    : "           ".*

*       ߡ              ʡ         .*

*           :   ߿  :           .*

*          ߡ    ɡ                  .
               .*

*            ɡ      :*
*1-          ɡ       ӡ    ǡ       .*

*2-        ǡ           ѡ   .*

*3-           ɡ           ǡ         ǡ  : (     (14)) (). * 

*                       : " ".*



*                                       : (          (58)) ()* 

*               ɡ                       ɡ           .*

*                 ɡ      ǡ     ǡ       .*

* :                ݡ   ڡ          .*

*       : " ".*

*:        ѡ    ߡ   ߡ            ɡ             .*

*         ߡ                     ǡ    .*

*    : "         ".*

*        ͡    ϡ          : " "        :     .*


See More:    (142-144) .. /

----------

